# Opinions/thoughts on Great Lakes Ammo?



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

I just stumbled across these guys the other night and actually ended up ordering from them. Anybody familiar with them or shoot their reman ammo?


----------



## midlifecrisis (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't bought from them but from what I've read (mgo) they're on the up and up.


----------



## e_a_g_l_e_p_i (Jan 31, 2013)

I just placed an order for 1000 rounds and then realized that the rounds I ordered were not the right ones for my handgun. They say that they are behind on processing orders and anything ordered after 1/20/2013 will take 30 to 75 days to process. They say you can cancel an order if your credit card isn't billed, they also say the card isn't billed until they ship.

My card was charged within a minute of placing the order and when I try to contact them the number on the website is "No longer in service" I have sent over 6 emails and left 2 messages on a different number for Stan Tracy but nobody has got back to me in a day and a half.

They seem to be legit but I can't get anyone to reply so I can cancel my order. I can't judge the company but I can judge the customer service and it is very poor.


I would never tell anyone to not buy from them because of what just happened to me but I would do research before placing an order. They say you can cancel before your order ships, I tried to cancel 4 hours later and to this minute I am still waiting for someone to contact me.

If they do I will update this post. I know they are very busy but that is no excuse for not replying to emails and phone calls in my opinion.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I personally haven't used em'... but use other MI ammo companies in SE lower MI.


----------



## e_a_g_l_e_p_i (Jan 31, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> I personally haven't used em'... but use other MI ammo companies in SE lower MI.


 Today I got an email and a call from Stan Tracy explaining that they're having some phone issues but I tried it when talking to Stan and it worked this time. 4 times last night it didn't work. The Email I received from GREAT LAKES AMMUNITION confirmed that my order was cancelled and there was no charge to my credit card, only a authorization. My credit card company gave me wrong info, they said the authorization was a charge, 3 different people from my credit card said that.. Today I spoke with a manager at my credit card company and he told me that it was just a authorization and if the order was cancelled and they don't send a charge through I will not be charged,

GREAT LAKES AMMUNITION is a legit company and they were busy and I was just freaking out due to my wrong info from bank and that I didn't get a reply to my email. I was wrong it was my fault and they are good people. I plan to order from them as soon as I find out the correct ammo to order.

They are dealing with the same thing all of us are dealing with, we can get the ammo when we want it, they can't get the supplies from their vendors so things are going slow.... I have apologized to them and want to publicly apologize here on this forum... I over reacted and caused this whole thing, they didn't do a thing wrong.

Give these guys a shot at your business, they are very nice guys. Once again I was WRONG !! not them

http://greatlakesammo.com/shopsite/index.html


----------

